
A Chip Is Born: Inside a State-of-the-Art Clean Room - duck
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/inside-a-state-of-the-art-cleanroom
======
devmonk
Great pics!

But what about:

[http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/inside-a-state-of-
the...](http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/inside-a-state-of-the-art-
cleanroom?pid=629)

She's not wearing her mask properly!

